# Juniper Berries



## cajunsmoker (Jul 18, 2006)

I am getting all geared up to do some canadian bacon.  I have located all the ingredients I need for my recipe from the following link http://www.dizzypigbbq.com/recipesBacon.html

except for the juniper berries.  I can get a pound of them for $16.00 from some health food site, but I only need a TBSP of them.

Anyone have any ideas?  Do I really need it? Any input would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## monty (Jul 18, 2006)

Well, Rodger, it looks like you are going to have to swallow a quantity of juniper berries. Your price of $16/lb is pretty good. I have bought small quantities from health food stores and occasionally from very large grocery stores and, if converted the price per pound would be up around $40! I am surprised that with your interest in Oriental cuisine that you have not come across more recipes calling for juniper berries. Get the pound and have fun with them! Something new to experiment with!  :D 
Cheers!
Monty


----------



## cajunsmoker (Jul 18, 2006)

Never seen a recipe with them in it Monty,  just thought it was for making Gin :D .


----------



## monty (Jul 18, 2006)

Give me a few days and I'll come up with a few recipes for you! You'll wish you had ordered two pounds!   :D 
Cheers!
Monty


----------



## cajunsmoker (Jul 18, 2006)

OK Monty,

Here's the link for the berries; http://www.blessedherbs.com/?af=0002...FQ4gSgodbkY3ug

looked closer and you can get 1/4 # but it costs 11.40.  If I pay that, might as well pay 5 bucks more and get 4 times as much :roll: .


----------



## monty (Jul 18, 2006)

Proof positive, Brother Rodger, that the expense is in the packaging! Just did a quick search of recipes I have and I'll select a few to post in a day or two. They will not necessarily be smoking recipes but some can be adapted, like a recipe I have for cured salmon.
Stay Tuned!
Cheers!
Monty


----------



## aardvarknav (Jul 20, 2006)

You can order much smaller amounts from spice shops like Penzeys in Chicago or Savory Spices in Denver.


----------



## cajunsmoker (Jul 20, 2006)

Hey Aardvark,

Checked your site and found just what I wanted. :D   Thanks for the help.


----------



## cajunsmoker (Jul 22, 2006)

Well I got my All purpose cure in from the "Sausage Source" today.  Have ordered my Juniper berries from Penzey's spice shop and ordered 25# of cherry wood from BBQWOODS.COM.

If everthing gets in by next weekend I hope to get my canadian bacon going.  Will keep posted.


----------



## monty (Jul 22, 2006)

Hey, Aardvark thanks for the spice info! I still buy in bulk but lotsa folks don't care to do that.

Rodger, just for S & G's, how much did the cherry and shipping cost, what was the source location, and how was the cherry sized? Bottom line, I can get dry log length cherry and it usually shows up in my firewood deliveries. Have about a quarter cord now. Could save a few of out brothers and sisters a penny or two. Not looking to make a million but it is a possibility I am considering.  Can also do sugar maple and yellow birch. And can also supply cedar planks for those who wish to plank red meat or fish.

Cheers!
Monty


----------



## joed617 (Jul 22, 2006)

Hey Monty, I was just tak'in to the wife about getting some cherry.. I notice you put on your "Monty Hall" hat from "Let's Make a Deal"<kidding> would they be chunks or log length? inquiring minds wanna know.. 

Yours in Smoke'n,
Joe


----------



## monty (Jul 22, 2006)

Hey, Joe! Depends. Wanna log? Come and get it. Wanna box full? UPS or USPS can drop it to your door.  All I have to do is fire up one of  the Husqvarnas! 

I am just kinda feeling out the situation. DO NOT want to make a whole buncha money but depending on what people are paying the commercial outfits I could save our brethren a chunk of change as long as supply lasts. And strictly OFF the record!
Cheers!
Monty


----------



## cajunsmoker (Jul 22, 2006)

Hey guys,

Believe it or not BBQWOODS.COM had 12 (yes I said 12) pages of different cuts/lengths/widths etc of cherry wood.  I ended up buyin some that are in 4-12 inch lengths for chimineas or off set smokers.  The wood itself was $19.95 for 25#.  However the cost doubled with shipping.  Just under $40.00.  I thought it was a little steep, but I really wanted to mix some cherry with pecan to do this Canadian Bacon thing.

If you can beat the deal and decide you would like to get in to this endeavor, by all means let me know.  I would much prefer dealing with a friend. :D

edit: here is their description;
 Cherry Chiminea Wood 25 lbs.
4 to 8 inches in lengths. For use in Chimineas, Outdoor Fireplaces, Large Off-Set Smokers or Fire Pits. Includes 2 FiresStarters with each order.
If Ordering 3 boxes or more, Please email or call us at 1-800DRYWOOD. 
Weight per order: 25 lbs.   

  PRICE:  $19.98


----------



## joed617 (Jul 22, 2006)

Cajun, talking about bacon.. I'm looking for a recipe for smoking bacon without nitrates.. all natural type .. dry rubbed of course .. any info would be helpful.

Joe


----------



## joed617 (Jul 22, 2006)

Monty, Sounds like a plan in the making.. Just have to find time to get away. It would great to meet you. I won't come up empty handed I'll bring some beer and perhaps some of my Q sauce for you to sample. I just have to find time to get away.

Joe


----------



## monty (Jul 22, 2006)

Now that is interesting, Rodger. I am going to do some research this week on packaging and shipping and, please do not hold me to this right now, but I am sure I can beat that hands down. I will check out parcel post, UPS and FEDEX prices and packaging prices. Then I will check out quantity vs weight.

In the mean time, anybody interested please send me your zip code ONLY at this point via PRIVATE MESSAGE only and I will be better able to quote price which will include shipping and handling. I have to pay for the wood, but no where near what the commercial outfits want for a price. I am only doing this as a service and yes I will make a buck./...not two or ten bucks.

And I sincerely hope this service does not violate Jeff's rules on commercial enterprise. This service is also only available to registered SMF members. Not available to the general puiblic!

And I can send Cherry, Maple and Yellow Birch  in different cuts.

Any further input?

Cheers!
Monty


----------



## monty (Jul 22, 2006)

Joe, don't even think about coming this way till after next mud season! Any time after Mid May of 07 will be great! Right now my cabin, if you wanna call it that, is totally ripped up for improvements I have to make for the bank to find enough equity to allow me to build a proper home for my special event next year. I think I mentoned that in a pm. 
     After that point you and yours would be welcome for a weekend! Can't see you coming four plus hours this way with your hands full only to turn you around! I am in a bind and under the gun. But I will prevail! Love conquers all!
     And by that time I will have this thing under control!
Cheers!
Monty!


----------



## joed617 (Jul 22, 2006)

Hey Monty.. No problem, I understand about homes being ripped apart I'm in the same boat but just about done. Seeing how I been in the trade for over 30 years. If ya need to pick my brain it's yours for the pick'n .. 

Joe


----------



## monty (Jul 22, 2006)

Thanks. Joe!
 When I first moved into this, uhh, cabin, it was built as a cold storage shed. Still is at times! When the papers came the money went. What I have to accomplish now is to just take the rough cabin appearance and soften it a bit to the "dollhouse" look. Not a problem. I owned properties in MA which I rebuilt from nothing and am a talented finish carpenter, as well. Not a great carpenter, but with a bit of talent and the ability to see beauty in disaster.
 When you come up nest spring I will expect a critique. Will take pix of before and after!
Deal?
Again, thanks! And when I hit that blank wall, I will be callin'!
Cheers!
Monty


----------



## up in smoke (Aug 11, 2006)

You can get a 4 oz. bag of juniper berries for $2.99 from Penzey Spices on the web @ www.penzeys.com/


They have great stuff!â€¦certainly better than McCormick at Giant Eagle.

I use junipers when Iâ€[emoji]8482[/emoji]m working with venison too, (helps get rid of that wild taste, you sometimes get)


----------



## cajunsmoker (Jul 18, 2006)

I am getting all geared up to do some canadian bacon.  I have located all the ingredients I need for my recipe from the following link http://www.dizzypigbbq.com/recipesBacon.html

except for the juniper berries.  I can get a pound of them for $16.00 from some health food site, but I only need a TBSP of them.

Anyone have any ideas?  Do I really need it? Any input would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## monty (Jul 18, 2006)

Well, Rodger, it looks like you are going to have to swallow a quantity of juniper berries. Your price of $16/lb is pretty good. I have bought small quantities from health food stores and occasionally from very large grocery stores and, if converted the price per pound would be up around $40! I am surprised that with your interest in Oriental cuisine that you have not come across more recipes calling for juniper berries. Get the pound and have fun with them! Something new to experiment with!  :D 
Cheers!
Monty


----------



## cajunsmoker (Jul 18, 2006)

Never seen a recipe with them in it Monty,  just thought it was for making Gin :D .


----------



## monty (Jul 18, 2006)

Give me a few days and I'll come up with a few recipes for you! You'll wish you had ordered two pounds!   :D 
Cheers!
Monty


----------



## cajunsmoker (Jul 18, 2006)

OK Monty,

Here's the link for the berries; http://www.blessedherbs.com/?af=0002...FQ4gSgodbkY3ug

looked closer and you can get 1/4 # but it costs 11.40.  If I pay that, might as well pay 5 bucks more and get 4 times as much :roll: .


----------



## monty (Jul 18, 2006)

Proof positive, Brother Rodger, that the expense is in the packaging! Just did a quick search of recipes I have and I'll select a few to post in a day or two. They will not necessarily be smoking recipes but some can be adapted, like a recipe I have for cured salmon.
Stay Tuned!
Cheers!
Monty


----------



## aardvarknav (Jul 20, 2006)

You can order much smaller amounts from spice shops like Penzeys in Chicago or Savory Spices in Denver.


----------



## cajunsmoker (Jul 20, 2006)

Hey Aardvark,

Checked your site and found just what I wanted. :D   Thanks for the help.


----------



## cajunsmoker (Jul 22, 2006)

Well I got my All purpose cure in from the "Sausage Source" today.  Have ordered my Juniper berries from Penzey's spice shop and ordered 25# of cherry wood from BBQWOODS.COM.

If everthing gets in by next weekend I hope to get my canadian bacon going.  Will keep posted.


----------



## monty (Jul 22, 2006)

Hey, Aardvark thanks for the spice info! I still buy in bulk but lotsa folks don't care to do that.

Rodger, just for S & G's, how much did the cherry and shipping cost, what was the source location, and how was the cherry sized? Bottom line, I can get dry log length cherry and it usually shows up in my firewood deliveries. Have about a quarter cord now. Could save a few of out brothers and sisters a penny or two. Not looking to make a million but it is a possibility I am considering.  Can also do sugar maple and yellow birch. And can also supply cedar planks for those who wish to plank red meat or fish.

Cheers!
Monty


----------



## joed617 (Jul 22, 2006)

Hey Monty, I was just tak'in to the wife about getting some cherry.. I notice you put on your "Monty Hall" hat from "Let's Make a Deal"<kidding> would they be chunks or log length? inquiring minds wanna know.. 

Yours in Smoke'n,
Joe


----------



## monty (Jul 22, 2006)

Hey, Joe! Depends. Wanna log? Come and get it. Wanna box full? UPS or USPS can drop it to your door.  All I have to do is fire up one of  the Husqvarnas! 

I am just kinda feeling out the situation. DO NOT want to make a whole buncha money but depending on what people are paying the commercial outfits I could save our brethren a chunk of change as long as supply lasts. And strictly OFF the record!
Cheers!
Monty


----------



## cajunsmoker (Jul 22, 2006)

Hey guys,

Believe it or not BBQWOODS.COM had 12 (yes I said 12) pages of different cuts/lengths/widths etc of cherry wood.  I ended up buyin some that are in 4-12 inch lengths for chimineas or off set smokers.  The wood itself was $19.95 for 25#.  However the cost doubled with shipping.  Just under $40.00.  I thought it was a little steep, but I really wanted to mix some cherry with pecan to do this Canadian Bacon thing.

If you can beat the deal and decide you would like to get in to this endeavor, by all means let me know.  I would much prefer dealing with a friend. :D

edit: here is their description;
 Cherry Chiminea Wood 25 lbs.
4 to 8 inches in lengths. For use in Chimineas, Outdoor Fireplaces, Large Off-Set Smokers or Fire Pits. Includes 2 FiresStarters with each order.
If Ordering 3 boxes or more, Please email or call us at 1-800DRYWOOD. 
Weight per order: 25 lbs.   

  PRICE:  $19.98


----------



## joed617 (Jul 22, 2006)

Cajun, talking about bacon.. I'm looking for a recipe for smoking bacon without nitrates.. all natural type .. dry rubbed of course .. any info would be helpful.

Joe


----------



## joed617 (Jul 22, 2006)

Monty, Sounds like a plan in the making.. Just have to find time to get away. It would great to meet you. I won't come up empty handed I'll bring some beer and perhaps some of my Q sauce for you to sample. I just have to find time to get away.

Joe


----------



## monty (Jul 22, 2006)

Now that is interesting, Rodger. I am going to do some research this week on packaging and shipping and, please do not hold me to this right now, but I am sure I can beat that hands down. I will check out parcel post, UPS and FEDEX prices and packaging prices. Then I will check out quantity vs weight.

In the mean time, anybody interested please send me your zip code ONLY at this point via PRIVATE MESSAGE only and I will be better able to quote price which will include shipping and handling. I have to pay for the wood, but no where near what the commercial outfits want for a price. I am only doing this as a service and yes I will make a buck./...not two or ten bucks.

And I sincerely hope this service does not violate Jeff's rules on commercial enterprise. This service is also only available to registered SMF members. Not available to the general puiblic!

And I can send Cherry, Maple and Yellow Birch  in different cuts.

Any further input?

Cheers!
Monty


----------



## monty (Jul 22, 2006)

Joe, don't even think about coming this way till after next mud season! Any time after Mid May of 07 will be great! Right now my cabin, if you wanna call it that, is totally ripped up for improvements I have to make for the bank to find enough equity to allow me to build a proper home for my special event next year. I think I mentoned that in a pm. 
     After that point you and yours would be welcome for a weekend! Can't see you coming four plus hours this way with your hands full only to turn you around! I am in a bind and under the gun. But I will prevail! Love conquers all!
     And by that time I will have this thing under control!
Cheers!
Monty!


----------



## joed617 (Jul 22, 2006)

Hey Monty.. No problem, I understand about homes being ripped apart I'm in the same boat but just about done. Seeing how I been in the trade for over 30 years. If ya need to pick my brain it's yours for the pick'n .. 

Joe


----------



## monty (Jul 22, 2006)

Thanks. Joe!
 When I first moved into this, uhh, cabin, it was built as a cold storage shed. Still is at times! When the papers came the money went. What I have to accomplish now is to just take the rough cabin appearance and soften it a bit to the "dollhouse" look. Not a problem. I owned properties in MA which I rebuilt from nothing and am a talented finish carpenter, as well. Not a great carpenter, but with a bit of talent and the ability to see beauty in disaster.
 When you come up nest spring I will expect a critique. Will take pix of before and after!
Deal?
Again, thanks! And when I hit that blank wall, I will be callin'!
Cheers!
Monty


----------



## up in smoke (Aug 11, 2006)

You can get a 4 oz. bag of juniper berries for $2.99 from Penzey Spices on the web @ www.penzeys.com/


They have great stuff!â€¦certainly better than McCormick at Giant Eagle.

I use junipers when Iâ€[emoji]8482[/emoji]m working with venison too, (helps get rid of that wild taste, you sometimes get)


----------

